# Can I use teak wood in my vertical smoker?



## annie broon (Jul 28, 2013)

New to smoking so not sure which woods are good to use and which ones to avoid. I have a stack of teak, but it has been processed and is not "unused". Is this safe to use?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2013)

Teak is very high in silica......  I would not use it...  silicosis is a bad thing... the smoke could be toxic...  don't know for sure....  just guessing.... 

Sick with fruit woods to be safe... 

Dave


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 28, 2013)

If it has been treated in any way, then I would not use It. I've only ever heard of it to be used for outdoor furniture because of its weather resistance. A quick Google search said that it has oils that make it weather resistant. I do not know if those oils would be harmful in food or not, so I would follow Dave's advice!


----------



## seenred (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Annie, and welcome to the forums!  That's the first time I've ever seen anyone ask about teak...its not available in my part of the world so I know nothing about it, but here is a link to an old thread where Dutch gives a good overview of woods for smoking, and what foods they are good for:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Hope this helps.

Red


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Annie! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an Articles section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 28, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

